# Massey Ferguson 135



## greatmeadow (1 mo ago)

Hi all love the forum!
I have a Massey Ferguson 135 that is leaking oil from what i'd call the break arm bushing. coming out of the trumpet housing. the tractor has zero braking power and I'm wondering if this could be the reason. Any language regarding part names would be super helpful as well as insight into the repair.
Mike


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't help you, but welcome to the forum. There are plenty of members here that I'm sure will swing by and offer some assistance.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The MF135 tractor has mechanical drum brakes. Dry Brakes. Pull the wheel off and then the brake drum to see what your problem is. If the brakes are oil-wet, you've got a leaking axle seal.
Attached below is a U-tube video showing how to change brakes. There are many such videos on the internet:


----------



## greatmeadow (1 mo ago)

sixbales said:


> The MF135 tractor has mechanical drum brakes. Dry Brakes. Pull the wheel off and then the brake drum to see what your problem is. If the brakes are oil-wet, you've got a leaking axle seal.
> Attached below is a U-tube video showing how to change brakes. There are many such videos on the internet:


hey thanks for the response!
I don't think I was very clear on the location of the leak. it is coming from tractor body side of trumpet housing. i'm not sure of the function of the cross bar but the brake arm spins freely on it. Attached is a picture of the location. I've got a service manual on the way but hoping for a little insight to quell my curiosity.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

That is a leaking cross-shaft seal. It is not the reason for your brakes not working. To replace this cross shaft seal, you will need to get a shop/repair/service manual for your 135 to learn how to do the job. Attached below is one example. There are many such manuals available on the internet:









MASSEY FERGUSON 135 TRACTOR FACTORY SERVICE MANUAL REPAIR WORKSHOP SHOP MF135


Massey Ferguson 135 Tractor Factory Service Manual Repair Workshop Shop Mf135




www.peacefulcreek.com


----------



## greatmeadow (1 mo ago)

BigT said:


> That is a leaking cross-shaft seal. It is not the reason for your brakes not working. To replace this cross shaft seal, you will need to get a shop/repair/service manual for your 135 to learn how to do the job. Attached below is one example. There are many such manuals available on the internet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks i appreciate the info! Ive got a manual on the way. So I'll look into the brakes as a seperate matter. The leaking cross shaft seal only started once i filled transmission/ hydraulic fluid to the upper limit. It has since stopped since I believe the fluid has dropped to below the level of the seal. Do you think that enough fluid remains to operate without damaging the tractor?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

What's pictured is not actually a cross shaft and there are no seals on it. The bore that shaft fits into goes through the entire axle housing and reaches the oil reservoir inside. There is a freeze plug on the inside that seals the bore and prevents the oil leak you now have. To access and replace said freeze plug the axle housing will need to be removed. The service manual you have on order will explain that, as well as the brakes, seals, bearing adjustments that may be needed there. 

The oil level in the tractor is normally just above the bottom bolt hole for the side cover that's also in your photo. If the level is at least at that point, it's probably safe to operate short term. Provided you don't get crazy with a lot of hillside work.


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

Your leak is caused by the (13710X Plug 1 1/4 expansion) either was not installed properly and fell out or the shaft was forced into the housing pushing the plug out. Providing nothing is broken or cracked.
To replace the plug you need to remove the wheel and the "trumpet" housing. Be aware that will expose the ring gear and differential housing. Good time to check those bearings.
When reinstalling the axle jack up the tractor remove both wheels and try to push and pull the axle flange. If you can move it remove a shim or two at the point the brake backing plate bolts to the housing. 
As for the brakes to be honest they were never a great brake, but they did work As was given before by the posted video remove the drum and check the shoes and lining. Of course they could just need adjusted too. If the linings and drum are oil soaked replace the oil seal in the end of the trumpet housing and be sure to check axle endplay as I described above
I know other posters intend well but when seeking repair manuals I go to the source. Yes that I&T manual will get you thru most problems but they are often short on hows and whys.
If you go at www.agcopartsbooks.com and search for 135 you can find the parts book, from there you can look up parts, get genuine part numbers, and see how parts are assembled.

Go to www.agcopubs.com search for 135 and the search for the publication you want be sure the model is correct and you get a description and can order the genuine manual.









AGCOPubs.com - Technical Manual Store for all AGCOCORP Brands






www.agcopubs.com





The link above should take you to the 135 service manual, You can also find operator, parts, service and more there. Please be aware of a few things, to me it is worth a few more dollars to get more information in the genuine manual, note the service manual has two listing one an assembly and the other a packet. The packet is the exact same as the assembly EXCEPT you need to provide a binder to put it in. That said the assembly includes an high priced binder.
Parts needed to replace the plug: 13710X plug (a 1 1/4 expansion plug), 183254M1 Gasket, and if needed 180802M1 Bushing If you need the axle seals 195678M2 seal. This is the seal in the trumpet housing, I don't think it is necessary to replace the seal in the retainer housing as it only seals the grease in the bearing and does not keep the oil in the rear. Another reason is it is hard to replace as the collar must be cut/removed from the axle then the bearing and housing need to be pulled off and the the seal can be replaced






Search masseyferguson/651199/l | Shop AGCO Parts







parts.agcocorp.com


----------

